# DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben (3 EUR Pro Film / ausgenommen CSI Staffeln) - ich brauch



## Crysisheld (10. Mai 2010)

*DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben (3 EUR Pro Film / ausgenommen CSI Staffeln) - ich brauch*

Hallo da ich zwei Kartons voll mit DVD Filmen habe, die ich sowieso nicht mehr anschaue, verkaufe ich die Filme hier. Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden. Wenn jemand mehrere Filme kauft, fällt Porto natürlich nur einmal an. 

So hier die Liste der Filme:

- CSI Staffel 1, 2, 3 und 4
- CSI (Staffel 5 und 6 / (nur englische Tonspur, da Importversion)  


- Silent Hill (nur englische Tonspur da Importversion) 
- Deep Impact
- Fahrenheit 9/11 
- Rush Hour 
- Rush Hour 2 
- Krieg der Welten 
- Die Mumie 
- Bowling for Columbine
- The Replacement Killers


- Das Geisterschloss
- Zurück in die Zukunft Trilogie (nur englische Tonspur, da Importversion) 

- 28 Days Later 
- Die Hard 4.0 (nur englische Tonspur, da Importversion) 

- The Village
- Flood (nur englische Tonspur, da Importversion) 
- Open Water 
- Silent Hunter 
- Blair Witch Project 
- Blair Witch Project 2 
- Cast Away
- Schrei wenn du kannst
- Mulholland Drive
- Der Untergang der Estonia
- Ghost Ship 
- Nebel des Grauens

DAnn habe ich noch Crysis die englische Version für PC. Ich schreibe jetzt mal ausdrücklich, dass die DVDs Gebrauchsspuren haben, trotzdem aber noch einwandfrei funktionieren!!!! Gerne schicke ich aber Bilder der Datenträger und Schachtel vor dem Kauf! *


----------



## tpRiddick (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> - Ausnahmezusand
> 
> - Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1
> 
> - Nur noch 60 Sekunden


Würde gerne mal wissen, was du inkl. Versand in DE dafür haben willst! 

Gruß tpRiddick


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

ich würde mich für Apollo 13 und Kopfgeld interessieren. sag mal preisvorstellungen


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

hi, 

könnt ihr mal einen preisvorschlag machen? Wir werden uns bestimmt einig. Braucht die anderen Filme denn niemand? Ich muss das Zeug sonst weg schmeissen, weil es nicht mal in Ebay weggeht... 

Am liebsten wäre mir ja den kompletten Karton zu verkaufen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

hm also _Apollo 13_, _Kopfgeld_....ich würd noch _Armageddon_ und _Dark City_ dazu nehmen, sagen wir mal 25€ inkl. Versand? ginge aber erst nächsten monat, weil ich diesen monat zwei 360 games gekauft hab.


----------



## tpRiddick (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



tpRiddick schrieb:


> Crysisheld schrieb:
> 
> 
> > - Ausnahmezusand
> ...



Ich hasse Preisvorschlagen 

Ich sag mal: 10inkl.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hm also _Apollo 13_, _Kopfgeld_....ich würd noch _Armageddon_ und _Dark City_ dazu nehmen, sagen wir mal 25€ inkl. Versand? ginge aber erst nächsten monat, weil ich diesen monat zwei 360 games gekauft hab.


Da bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



tpRiddick schrieb:


> tpRiddick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Crysisheld schrieb:
> ...


Wenn du noch 2 Filme nimmst würde ich 20 inkl. machen.


----------



## tpRiddick (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> tpRiddick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > tpRiddick schrieb:
> ...


sorry, interessier mich nur für die 3


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

Sagen wir 15 inkl?


----------



## tpRiddick (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Sagen wir 15 inkl?


12inkl.?


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



tpRiddick schrieb:


> Crysisheld schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sagen wir 15 inkl?
> ...


Nee sorry 15 inkl. 12 sind mir zu wenig


----------



## tpRiddick (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> tpRiddick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Crysisheld schrieb:
> ...


Treffen wir uns in der mitte  13,50 inkl. ^^


----------



## Crysisheld (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



tpRiddick schrieb:


> Crysisheld schrieb:
> 
> 
> > tpRiddick schrieb:
> ...


14,50 inkl mein Angebot


----------



## tpRiddick (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> tpRiddick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Crysisheld schrieb:
> ...


ok  

Ich hoffe die DVDs sind nicht zerkrazt?!


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

hast post


----------



## tpRiddick (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*



Crysisheld schrieb:


> hast post


Du auch ^^


----------



## Crysisheld (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

So Push, 

möchte niemand mehr ein paar DVDs günstig abstauben? Liste ist aktuell


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

Update im ersten Post 

*


----------



## Crysisheld (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

und wieder hoch...*


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben - ich brauche Platz*

push*


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. August 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben (3 EUR Pro Film / ausgenommen CSI Staffeln) - ich br*

- In den Strassen der Bronx
- Black Rain 
- O Brother Where Art Thou
- Cast Away
- Mulholland Drive
- Einer Flog über das Kuckucksnest


zusammen als Paket für 22€ inkl?
Die würde ich nehmen, dann wirst du langsam aber sicher alle deine rumliegenden DVDs los.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben (3 EUR Pro Film / ausgenommen CSI Staffeln) - ich br*

und wieder hoch...*


----------



## Crysisheld (25. März 2011)

*AW: DVD Filme Günstig abzugeben (3 EUR Pro Film / ausgenommen CSI Staffeln) - ich br*

und hoch....


----------

